# CONSTIPATION= FIBER THAT HELPS BUT DOESN'T CAUSE GAS



## 14131 (Apr 17, 2005)

SOIS THERE A FOOD OR SOMETHING NATURAL THAT DOESN'T CAUSE DISCOMFORT???


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Depends on the person.Every time I ever put anything in my stomach it caused pain. Natural, un-natural, high fiber, low fiber, every single thing on the planet because what upset my IBS was the internal "i ate" signal, not a specific food.For some people with IBS they have to AVOID all fiber as fiber sets them off. It isn't a cure all.That being said, I'd try a non-fermentable fiber like citrucel even if some people see it as less natural than the highly fermentable psyllium most things have.Fermentation is what causes the gas.Probiotics sometimes help as they don't release gas when they digest fermentable things.I can't give you one specific thing that will work in all people.For some with constipation an osmotic laxative (Magnesium oxide most people think is natural) is better than fiber, but it depends on the person.Peppermint tea tends to sooth the system, but may increase GERD.


----------



## idkwia (Feb 26, 2009)

Kathleen is right but Flaxseed is less likely to ferment than psyllium and of course they are totally natural. It is better to get the cracked or gound flaxseed. Start with one desertspoon per day and build up until you find what is right for you. You can take it with water or just put on your cereal or salads or mix into yoghurt. Good luck.


----------



## Tiss (Aug 22, 2000)

I use Premium Fiber from medx. The exact same stuff the old Benefiber was--it has the guar gum in it which is the key for me tolerating fiber.


----------



## cliffinop (Jul 21, 2009)

Citrucel has helped me a lot. It isn't natural, but it works and doesn't cause me any gas. I take two with breakfast, one with each meal thereafter. I started wtih about 2 per day and worked my way up to this dose which generally works well. Any more that than I feel too full.


----------

